# Az állatorvosi ló



## franknagy

Ez a kifejezés ismeretes. Azt a tankönyvi lovat jelenti, amelyen miden lóbetegség ábrázolva van.
Hogyan mondanátok röviden azt az embert, akin élete során minden idegbaj megjelenik?


----------



## Encolpius

Üdv, mivel szövegkörnyzet nincs, tehát nem tudom, hogy egy tankönyvben található ábrát szeretnél-e megnevezni, vagy kocsmában viccesen megnevezni egy ilyen embert, én az utóbbi választom: két lábon járó elmegyógyintézet.


----------



## franknagy

Encolpius said:


> két lábon járó elmegyógyintézet.


Tetszik az ajánlatod. Jöhet a szövegkönyezet. Ypsz Ilonka, amióta ismertem, mindig valamilyen ideggyógyászati betegségben szenvedett. Ő volt a két lábon járó elmegyógyintézet. Ha éppen nem volt bamba a gyógyszerektől, akkor kötekedő paraszt volt. Eljött az idő, amikor minden háztartási és családtag-gondozási munkát a férje végzett helyette.
Még az utcára sem ment le, pánikbetegségre és agorafóbiára hivatkozva. A férje nem bírta a túlterhelést: munkát, háztartást, nagybeteg anyósa gondozását. Feladta a szíve. 
Ekkor csoda történt: A két lábon járó elmegyógyintézet lement az utcára. Bevásárolt. Letolta oda a tolókocsis anyját is.


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> Hogyan mondanátok röviden azt az embert, akin élete során minden idegbaj megjelenik?


Ha jól értem a kérdést, akkor _hipochonder _(nem magyar szó, de szerintem használják).


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Ha jól értem a kérdést, akkor _hipochonder _(nem magyar szó, de szerintem használják).



Kicsit keverednek itt a dolgok, úgy érzem. A hipochonder csak képzeli magáról, hogy mindenféle baja van. Az állatorvosi lónak tényleg minden szóbajöhető betegsége van.


----------



## franknagy

tomtombp said:


> Kicsit keverednek itt a dolgok, úgy érzem. A hipochonder csak képzeli magáról, hogy mindenféle baja van. Az állatorvosi lónak tényleg minden szóbajöhető betegsége van.


Én nem a képzelt betegre gondoltam, hanem egy olyan személyre, akin egymás után kijönnek a különböző diligyógyászati betegségek. Ld. aug. 15-i postámat.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> Kicsit keverednek itt a dolgok, úgy érzem. A hipochonder csak képzeli magáról, hogy mindenféle baja van. Az állatorvosi lónak tényleg minden szóbajöhető betegsége van.


Értem és egyetértek. Csak magyarázatként: én egy kis iróniát véltem kiérezni a kérdésből, például e miatt is:





franknagy said:


> ... Ekkor csoda történt: A két lábon járó elmegyógyintézet lement az utcára. Bevásárolt. Letolta oda a tolókocsis anyját is.


Ez a "csoda" inkább hipochondriára vall ...


----------



## franknagy

> egy kis iróniát véltem kiérezni a kérdésből, például e miatt is:
> ↑
> ... Ekkor csoda történt: A két lábon járó elmegyógyintézet lement az utcára. Bevásárolt. Letolta oda a tolókocsis anyját is.
> Ez a "csoda" inkább hipochondriára vall ...


Arra is.
A lényeg az, hogy a két lábon járó elmegyógyintézet *túljátszotta* saját állapotát, sajnáltatta magát, előbb élő majd hótt majmot csinált családtagjaiból.
Irónia tényleg volt a szövegben. Csak sajnos *fekete humor*.
[QUOTE magam]A férje nem bírta a túlterhelést: munkát, háztartást, nagybeteg anyósa gondozását. Feladta a szíve.[/QUOTE]


----------

